# Help with stereo in a tin boat



## MattandBritneeH (Aug 24, 2013)

Maybe my search capabilities are lacking but I did put forth the effort =) I would like to ru n a marine stereo and a couple small speakers for when the wife/kids and I are doing some lazy sturgeon fishing. Here's my idea.

1. Purchase a stereo speeker set from Cabelaes or wherever.
2. Make a hinge for the middle bench seat to access the foam area.
3. Remove enough foam to add another deep cycle and enough to slide in the deck and mount the two small speakers on either side.


Does this seem like an ok idea? I ask because I have seen some of the modifications to John boats where it seems like most if not all the foam and or seat is removed with no ill effects. I would only be removing a fraction of the foam and only adding 50lbs give or take.


Thanks in advance for any and all replies, Matt and Britnee


----------



## Scott1298 (Aug 24, 2013)

What size boat? Pics? You don't need the foam until you swamp your boat; that's when it goes to work keeping your boat off the bottom of the lake/river until you can get it to shore. A wise man would replace the amount of foam removed, usually under a floor or something... I didn't :roll: 
Have a look at mine, I put a little stereo in it and love it. Most guys keep the electric trolling motor on a separate battery.


----------



## MattandBritneeH (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry about that. Its a 14' Lund fairly wide. .... I dont have a tape on me atm.... with a V'd front. I have a 25HP Johnson and 55lb bow mount power drive trolling. I'll be dedicating one battery for the trolling and little depth finder I have already. Apparently my phone takes to large of pictures to post


----------



## MattandBritneeH (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope this pic works


----------



## DanMC (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,we also installed a stereo in our 14.6" and i cut small holes in the middle bench to house a set of 6" Alpine marine speakers,i lost a little foam but i hope i didn't jeopardized the flotation too much.So the speakers face towards the rear of the boat.For head unit used a marine gimbal with hindged door to protect the Sony marine HU..For extra juice i also installed a digital amp made by JL Audio marine (new type as of 2012!) that is very efficient and doesnt draw too much power.Our outboard is a bought new (like the boat) a 2011 Honda BF25 that puts out only 10 amps !
Good luck....and enjoy your tunes ...btw,my only other suggestion would be....stay away from crappy brands,they are inefficient and wont last long,despite their so called marine rating/designation.
I forgot to mention that the tiny JL Audio amp is housed in a Pelican brand box with hindged lid for cooling and when lid is down there are little holes i drilled all around just under the lip so if i need to cruze with the amp box closed it will still have adequate cooling and protection from the elements !


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 27, 2013)

I just installed this guy in my boat over the weekend. LOVE it.

https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLMRKT2A-2-Channel-Waterproof-Amplified/dp/B003GSLDUO/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1377624736&sr=8-13&keywords=pyle+marine+stereo


----------



## jethro (Aug 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327580#p327580 said:


> BigTerp » 27 Aug 2013, 13:35[/url]"]I just installed this guy in my boat over the weekend. LOVE it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLMRKT2A-2-Channel-Waterproof-Amplified/dp/B003GSLDUO/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1377624736&sr=8-13&keywords=pyle+marine+stereo


\

Thank you for that link! Nice price, I will make it mine!


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327685#p327685 said:


> jethro » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327580#p327580 said:
> ...



It's really a nice unit, especially at that price. It was the first thing we hooked up when we tackled wiring the boat over the weekend. Sucker gets LOUD!! I was impressed. It's nice for me becuase I listen to nothing but the music on my phone. No point to buy a head unit for CD's or radio, for me anyway. Check out the last page or two of my build thread. There is some pictures of it installed.


----------



## jethro (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice boat big terp! Can't wait for this stereo to come in! i will be using my ipod with it, sometimes the phone.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327877#p327877 said:


> jethro » Today, 8:50 am[/url]"]Nice boat big terp! Can't wait for this stereo to come in! i will be using my ipod with it, sometimes the phone.



Thanks man!!

The stereo install was pretty simple and straight forward. The hardest/longest part for us was cutting out the speaker holes in my hatch face plate.


----------



## 401bassjon (Aug 31, 2013)

most of my life has been in mobile audio so with that in mind I have jumped into custom fiberglass work.when I put in my (system) on my boat I may have gone a little overboard. seeing that I had all supplies and materials on hand made things a lot easier to do. I first marked out all of my locations where the components were going to be. I proceeded to put down Dynamat which is a sound deadening material. then I went ahead and custom fiberglass enclosure for an old Alpine in dash 7 inch LCD DVD player unit which was also nice because I had built in GPS in it. 1000 stalled I had all of my wiring laid out to the speaker destinations into the power and positive connections. then I went ahead and installed 2 Polk Audio 6&a half inch component systems powered by a 400 watt 4 channel Alpine v12 amplifier that all runs on its own dry cell yellow top Optima battery. one thing that I cannot stress about the most is the importance of the sound deadening material it will take time to install if it is installed correctly you will have positive results what I have done all of this if I did not have all of the electronics and material at my availability probably not I do get asked a lot if that is a TV that is in my boat and I do answer them yes then they asked me to turn it up and they cant believe how loud it is and how clear it is for being on an it was a little over the top in a little unnecessary but like I said I had the resources and the ability to do it so I went ahead and did it um with working with fiberglass virtually anything can be mounted anywhere at any position of the boat um so if you go down that road its a long . I used nothing that was marine grade Prada it was all a regular car audio pi iiequipment I just had turned into marine grade by weather proofing it and making sure that the amplifier and Eq and I used a fan from a desktop computer to keep the amplifier in EQ cool at all times I do use in on bank battery charging systemwould never hit any type of water splash rain anything . the amplifier enclosure was built in a plexi glass waterproof and casing


----------

